

JQuery 3.0: The Next Generations - taha_jahangir
http://blog.jquery.com/2014/10/29/jquery-3-0-the-next-generations/

======
fuzzythinker
As noted in the comments, "Compat" means compatible, not "Compact", which I
and probably most people will read it as. Even after knowing what it means, it
still takes me a mental process to "reverse" the meaning of the 2 versions.

So I strongly suggest changing the name. I don't like "legacy" as suggested in
comments, maybe just reversing the names will be better -- "3.0" (fat version)
and "3.0 Compact".

~~~
theallan
The thing that really suggests renaming jQuery Compat to be just jQuery and
jQuery to something is (jQuery+?) for me is this in the blog post:

> use the jQuery-Compat 3.0.0 package. We recommend this version for most web
> sites, since it provides the best compatibility for all website visitors.

So the plan is to call the version that the majority of people will want
something other than plain jQuery?...

~~~
fuzzythinker
Exactly, if the Compatible is the one they recommend, then that should be the
default one, hence just "jQuery 3.x".

------
alxndr
TLDR: in order to align with semver in the future, the 1.x and 2.x "versions"
are being turned into two packages respectively named "jquery" and "jquery-
compat", both at version 3.0.0.

~~~
surreal
Un-respectively. 1.x is becoming jQuery Compat, 2.x is becoming jQuery.

~~~
alxndr
Whoops, thanks!

